# Come on in my kitchen -- Robert Johnson question



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Jamming with my old pal Robert J and he recorded this in Bb. What's happening here?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

just the 1 and the 5


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Alan Small said:


> just the 1 and the 5


i guess i mean: "why is this in Bb and not in A"?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Recording (and tuning!) were less of an exact science in the 30’s but there is also a belief that the recordings were sped up either accidentally or intentionally.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Keys of songs are changed to accomodate singers...often this can encourage instrument players to become better musicians


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

He had a broken nut and used a pencil and rubber band as a capo🤪


----------

